# Thông báo tuyển sinh Thạc sĩ - Tiến sĩ



## KOanh123 (20 Tháng chín 2021)

*Nội Dung Chính*​*1. Đối tượng tuyển sinh*​*2. Hình thức tuyển sinh?*​*3. Lý do tại sao sinh viên chọn học tại học viện đào tạo trực tuyến Catiedu?*​*4. Đặc điểm nột bật khi tham gia học tại Catiedu*​*5. Danh sách các ngành đào tạo Thạc sĩ - Tiến sĩ tại Catiedu*​*6. Hồ sơ xét tuyển cần gì?*​*7. Kết Luận*​*1. Đối tượng tuyển sinh?

Đối tượng và thời gian đào tạo:  *

**Cử nhân đại học và một số chuyên ngành không yêu cầu nghiệm**

*2. Hình thức tuyển sinh?

Hình thức tuyển sinh: *Xét tuyển - Không thi tuyển - giảm áp lục thi cử.

*+ Đối với hệ Thạc sĩ:* Người tốt nghiệp Đại học đã có quyết định công nhận 

_*+ Đối với hệ Tiến sĩ:*_ Sau khi học xong Thạc sĩ tại Catiedu, Học vị sẽ được học liên thông lên Tiến sĩ. 


*ĐIỀU KIỆN XÉT TUYỂN *
Người dự tuyển chương trình dự bị tiến sĩ phải đáp ứng các điều kiện sau:


Có bằng tốt nghiệp đại học chính quy loại giỏi, ngành đúng hoặc phù hợp, điểm trung bình tích luỹ từ 8.0 trở lên hoặc bằng thạc sĩ.
Được ít nhất một nhà khoa học có chức danh giáo sư, phó giáo sư hay học vị tiến sĩ khoa học, tiến sĩ nhận hướng dẫn người học trong thời gian dự bị tiến sĩ.
Lý lịch bản thân rõ ràng, không trong thời gian thi hành kỷ luật từ mức cảnh cáo trở lên và không trong thời gian thi hành án hình sự, được cơ quan quản lý nhân sự nơi đang làm việc hoặc chính quyền địa phương nơi cư trú xác nhận.
Cam kết thực hiện các nghĩa vụ tài chính đối với quá trình đào tạo theo quy định của Trường.
*VII. CHƯƠNG* *TRÌNH DỰ BỊ TIẾN SĨ*
Trong thời gian học dự bị tiến sĩ, người học được học chương trình tiến sĩ gồm:Bài báo khoa học do người học là tác giả chính (người đứng tên đầu nhóm tác giả) được đăng trên tạp chí khoa học, kỷ yếu hội nghị, hội thảo khoa học chuyên ngành có phản biện thuộc danh mục được Hội đồng chức danh giáo sư Nhà nước quy định cho ngành liên quan đến ngành đào tạo.


Các bài báo khoa học phải có nội dung liên quan đến hướng nghiên cứu đề tài dự kiến thực hiện luận án tiến sĩ.
Bài báo phải được cán bộ hướng dẫn chấp thuận trước khi tiến hành thủ tục gửi bài.
Bài báo còn trong thời hạn 03 năm tính từ năm đăng bài đến ngày đăng ký dự tuyển nghiên cứu sinh.
Tên cơ sở đào tạo (CSĐT) phải được ghi trên tên của người học khi đăng bài báo khoa học, ví dụ: Nguyễn Văn A(1)(2), trong đó (1) là tên cơ quan chủ quản của người học, (2) là tên CSĐT.
*5. Danh sách các ngành đào tạo thạc sĩ - tiến sĩ





*


STTNgành Đào tạoSTTNgành Đào tạo1Kinh tế chính trị10Ngân hàng2Kinh tế phát triển11Tài chính công3Kinh tế và Quản lý môi trường12Kế toán4Kinh tế và Quản trị lĩnh vực sức khỏe13Công nghệ thiết kế thông tin và truyền thông5Thống kê kinh tế14Quản lý công6Quản trị kinh doanh15Quản lý kinh tế7Kinh doanh thương mại16kinh tế8Kinh doanh quốc tế17Luật Hiến pháp và Hành chính9Tài chính
*6. Hồ sơ xét tuyển cần gì?*

*Hồ sơ đăng ký xét tuyển:*​– 01 Phiếu đăng ký dự tuyển theo mẫ.
– 02 Bản sao công chứng bằng tốt nghiệp đại học.
– 02 Bản sao công chứng giấy khai sinh, CMND
– 04 ảnh 3×4 (ghi họ tên, ngày/tháng/năm sinh sau ảnh)

*7. Kết luận:*


Qua những thông tin trên thì CATIEDU đáng là nơi lựa chọn cho tất cả các sinh viên đăng ký lựa chọn môi trường học cho tương lai bản thân mình cũng như gia định.
Mọi thông tin tư vấn tuyển sinh vui lòng bấm nút đăng ký phía dưới để được tư vấn viên hỗ trợ tốt nhất hoặc call trực tiếp hotline của Trường miễn phí 24/7.
HỌC VIỆN ĐÀO TẠO TRỰC TUYẾN CATIEDU
 0838.068.068 - 0777.255.777 - 0943.11.33.11

Sơ sở I: Trung Tâm GDTX Tôn Đức Thắng: Số 37/5 Ngô Tất Tố, P.21, Q. Bình Thạnh, TP HCM
Cơ sở II: Trường CĐ BKĐN: Số 125 Phan Đăng Lưu, P.Hòa Cường Nam, Q.Hải Châu, Tp.Đà Nẵng.
Cơ Sở III: Trung tâm GDNN-GDTX Quận Hoàng Mai: KĐT Đền Lừ 2, P Hoàng Văn Thụ, Q Hoàng Mai, HN

ĐĂNG KÝ ONLINE - NHẬN NGAY KHUYẾN MÃI


----------

